# As of N.O.W. the O.L.D. and N.E.W. playtest documents are P.U.B.L.I.C.!



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2014)

The Kickstarter is in a couple of weeks.  As of right now, the playtest documents for both O.L.D. and N.E.W. are public.  Click on the pretty picture below to get the documents!  There is no NDA, no protection, or DRM, but please do not distribute these documents yourself outside your gaming group.  You may, however, talk about them anywhere you wish, in detail if you want, and I heartily encourage you to create and post characters, strongholds, spaceships, monsters, spells, concoctions, races, species, careers, and more.

​
You can also find character sheets and the ship construction worksheet in the character sheets section of EN World.

Please take the time to post feedback in the EN Publishing forum.

The Kickstarter begins in APRIL. You can enter your email address for an Early Bird notification about the Kickstarter launch. You'll get a warning an hour before it launches, so you'll have chance to be one of the first 100 backers who can get both games with an Early Bird discount! This will ONLY be used to send you an email to let you know when the Kickstarter launches. You won't be spammed, and the email won't be passed on to anybody.

For more information on What's O.L.D. is N.E.W., see the official website.


----------



## tuxgeo (Mar 21, 2014)

I clicked on the pretty picture. Nothing happened.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> I clicked on the pretty picture. Nothing happened.




That's because I'm an idiot and forgot to include the actual link.  It should work now!


----------



## Peter Holland (Mar 21, 2014)

I notice on N.E.W. you mention minor changes- what sort of changes?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2014)

Peter Holland said:


> I notice on N.E.W. you mention minor changes- what sort of changes?




Just some typos, and added in the test of the "lesser" exploding dice.  If you have the previous one, you don't need this one (though you're welcome to it, of course).

There will be another major update before the Kickstarter, so you can expect that at the beginning of April.


----------



## Peter Holland (Mar 21, 2014)

Just checking.


----------



## Darth Palpy (Mar 24, 2014)

Are fillable NEW character sheet in the work? 
It would be a boon, as some friends and myself want to playtest it as a pbp game.


----------



## Matthew Hoffman (Mar 24, 2014)

In complete ignorance - I've only just heard of this system - why would I use it when the Hero system exists, and I've never encountered a setting I couldn't run in that system? I'm not a Hero system fan-boy (well, ok...I AM, but...), I just don't have the time to invest in a new system if it isn't offering me something above what's already out there. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 25, 2014)

Darth Palpy said:


> Are fillable NEW character sheet in the work?
> It would be a boon, as some friends and myself want to playtest it as a pbp game.




Eventually, yes.  The system is still in a rapid development playtesting phase, though, and character sheets are a highly work-intensive part of the process, so they get update much less often. 



Matthew Hoffman said:


> In complete ignorance - I've only just heard of this system - why would I use it when the Hero system exists, and I've never encountered a setting I couldn't run in that system? I'm not a Hero system fan-boy (well, ok...I AM, but...), I just don't have the time to invest in a new system if it isn't offering me something above what's already out there.




HERO is awesome, and I certainly wouldn't try to convince you otherwise.  So are BRP, GURPS, the d20 System, Savage Worlds, Fate, and the many other cool universal rules systems out there.  Each one plays and feels very differently, with differing levels of complexity both on the prep side and the in-game side.  If you've found one you love, that's awesome!  I feel that my take (like each of the above takes) on the concept feels different, and I encourage you to grab the playtest document and glance through it.  You don't have to read the whole thing if you don't want to (but I hope that once you start, you find you do want to).


----------



## Ulrik (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not sure I'll ever play O.L.D. (it looks great - but I love 4e), but...

Risur  is mentioned as a possible campaign setting for O.L.D. Is that just a  throwaway reference, or are there any kind of plans, vague or otherwise,  for doing something for Zeitgeist with O.L.D.?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 25, 2014)

Ulrik said:


> Risur  is mentioned as a possible campaign setting for O.L.D. Is that just a  throwaway reference, or are there any kind of plans, vague or otherwise,  for doing something for Zeitgeist with O.L.D.?




That and War of the Burning Sky, both.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 25, 2014)

Matthew Hoffman said:


> In complete ignorance - I've only just heard of this system - why would I use it when the Hero system exists, and I've never encountered a setting I couldn't run in that system? I'm not a Hero system fan-boy (well, ok...I AM, but...), I just don't have the time to invest in a new system if it isn't offering me something above what's already out there.
> 
> Any thoughts?




As an extra thought, someone who's read it summarized this well to me in the context if comparing it to a different game:  "...As  an additional note, I'd say that while I love GURPS and recognize that  it is an excellent game, it is a generic system ...your game devotes loving attention to two specific genres,  with the express intention of allowing fantasy and science fiction to be  combined. Making two complete and detailed genre-emulating games that  are also designed to work with each other is a different task than  creating one generic universal system which can be applied to anything."

I'd add that I won't compare it qualitatively to other games. That's not appropriate, and is very subjective. But re. Hero, it is not as mathematical (though it is by no means rules light - it's crunchy). Hero has that top end super detail niche covered very well.

With these two games, each covers it's genre in detail. Crafting systems to brew options using various ingredients, assemble starships from various components, build a stronghold and develop it over years, and so on. Lots of focus on setting design and player (PC) crafting.


----------



## Ulrik (Mar 26, 2014)

Morrus said:


> That and War of the Burning Sky, both.




Very cool! Conversions of the adventure paths, campaign settings or new adventures?


----------

